# lake conroe bass fishing



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

I was just wondering if anybody has done good on Conroe lately?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Haven't been in a couple of weeks (didn't do any good one Sat morning before a front - caught 2 undersize and one keeper in Atkins Creek) but we are going Sunday evening. Will let you know how we did, and if you go report back too! Thanks...

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the reply I got a tournament coming up


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Fished Sunday from 2pm till dark. The 2 of us caught and released 10 bass but none were keepers - all from 8 to 15 inches. We tried some mid-lake creeks (one bass) and small shad were thick back there but no keepers and not enough water under the boat docks to fish them. We moved to the Dam area and caught the remaining 9 bass on carolina and Texas rigged worms. Most came from Junebug colored finesse worms and some from Watermelon/red flake curly tail worms. Saturday we are headed up north early to fish Peach and Caney Creeks and maybe Weir creek. We are going all the way to the back to see if any keepers are home. Will let you know how we do...

T-BONE


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

How deep were you fishing?


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

from 6-12 ft on the Dam, and the one single bass came from 2ft of water under a dock (out on the end of the dock, just under it, in the shade).

T-BONE


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Fished Conroe Sat morning. Started at some docks near 830 boat ramp and caught 5 that were 12-15". We went up to Peach creek and didn't have a bite flipping stumps and chunking crankbaits & willow leaf spinnerbaits. Went around to Docks near April Sound and caught a 4lb 'er. That's it. I expected fish to be in the creeks this time of year (with water tems from 69 to 71 degrees. It was very windy!

T-BONE


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

I also went Saturday and caught 14. We caught them in most of ours came out of less than 2 foot are biggest one was in about a foot of water. We also caught some in about 8 foot around some sand bars we used carolina and Texas rigs. They were all 14-18 inches long


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info Skeeter22bay. Are you fishing the SCBC tournament this Saturday?

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

I was but my partner has a basketball tournament and nobody else will go with me...what about you


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I am but MY partner may back out after a problem he had this morning. If he backs out and you want to fish it let me know...


----------



## Skeeter22bay (Mar 20, 2011)

Email me your number at [email protected]. if your partner backs out I would love to fish it. Thanks tpool


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sent number in a PM. Thanks!

tpool


----------

